# October Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab

I'm gonna try something a little different this month (to see if it works). Allowing 2 pics per member, when it comes to voting poll I'll just add a number after members name to denote the pic. :


----------



## einspänner

ooooh exciting!


----------



## Henning

August loves to jump into my bed while I'm in the shower


----------



## lilyloo

Typical Vizsla run.


----------



## DougAndKate

Looks like Fall is finally here, although it was 80 degrees during our hike this weekend. 5 minutes after these pics were taken, my wife and baby daughter sat next to a stump for a drink of water and got attacked by a swarm of ground bees. Horrible end to a great day, everyone is fine now though.


----------



## redbirddog

Bailey and his Hungarian posse. Chloe and four Transylvanian Hounds running the hills in the late afternoon yesterday.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/10/a-run-in-dog-heaven.html


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby giving us the 'look' ( and hogging the warmth) after an unpopular bath.


----------



## mrmra

Hanging out on the coach and,

Kill Bill -- a prelude.

Pup is 17-18 weeks! (Will start counting in months soon.)


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Ferguson gets his very first sniff of this cold white stuff...


----------



## tknafox2

Since I get two, I'll share my "Two headed Dog Photo" this is where Fergy spends a lot of his time, and Pearl, just tolerates his puppy behavior, she is sooo sweet!


----------



## Suliko

Here are my two photos  Pacsi's face after digging yet another tunnel to China and both girls, Sophie and Pacsirta, posing sooooo serious for me. Love them! :-*


----------



## born36

Mac with his new Sister Arabella


----------



## Bronson

Somebody's ready for deer season!


----------



## Magnet

His eyes were the first thing that hooked us.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Here's my two for October.

1. All dressed up and nowhere to go.
2. Little girl asleep with a tennis ball in her mouth.


----------



## AcadianTornado

Here's my velcro pup, taken today!


----------



## Taika

Taika 9 months old being gentle with our 10 week old grandie Sterling.


----------



## CatK

Amazing first holiday with my boy, he was SO GOOD!


----------



## nict9

Chilling by the canal and trying to eat the rabbits


----------



## Bodhi

Howz-it, 

Hawaii Island Paniolo (Hawaiian Cowboy/girl) http://www.gohawaii.com/big-island/guidebook/topics/paniolo Vizslas would like to submit their ranch gear photo to the October photo contest. It's hard work chasing cattle, horses, mongooses, turkeys, franklins, quill, field mice on the ranch... At the end of the day, we kick back on the lounge chair in comfy western wear. 

Mahalos to all from Puuanahulu!



















Aloha,

Bodhi and Cedar


----------



## Melissa_DT

My submissions of Bentley


----------



## harrigab

I'll hide dad, you seek


----------



## Lyndam

Ruby at coming up 5 months, feeling her nose and I think I see a point coming on ....( photo 2)


----------



## Laika

From our hike in the Columbia Gorge today. This October weather is making up for last month 8)


----------



## harrigab

can't believe it!! had a "winner shot" this afternoon, Ruby retrieving a downed pheasant from a river when 2 labs wouldn't go there, but they watched!. As soon as I pressed the shutter, damned error message about shutter/lens,,,aaarghhh.


----------



## R E McCraith

Har do VVe shoot U noVV or later ?


----------



## einspänner

The tourists are gone!!!



Looking at quail wings


----------



## Bronson

#2 - Can I go chase rabbits already!?


----------



## MilesMom

Our first trip to Big Bear with Chase. He's 5 months, Miles 22 months. Taken on the Pine Knot Trail.


----------



## Green

Axel wondering if he should grab the camera or just stay put.


----------



## gmk

Cesare had a hard day!


----------



## chrispycrunch

Here's my entry for October. edit:forgot we were doing 2 this month

*Camouflage at work*









*"Do I have something on my nose?"*


----------



## Laika

CC--love your photo!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Hey Chris,

Looks like a winner to me!!!!! 

Lovely photo/ light. 

Wiley looks like he's growing into those ears  

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311

hobbsy1010 said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Looks like a winner to me!!!!!
> 
> Lovely photo/ light.
> 
> Wiley looks like he's growing into those ears
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so ...but we cant compete with a professional photographer....
> 
> Hobbsy


----------



## OttosMama

CC,

Your boy is SO beautiful!! Great pictures - I love the one with the dirt on his nose!

Here is mine for October. I'm no photographer but I finally caught Otto on point!


----------



## emilycn

no chance this month --- y'all have such great pics! esp. - do you have a fancy schmancy camera lens, or are you just that good?


----------



## hobbsy1010

Darcy1311 said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,
> 
> Looks like a winner to me!!!!!
> 
> Lovely photo/ light.
> 
> Wiley looks like he's growing into those ears
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so ...but we cant compete with a professional photographer....
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

Hey Darcy,

Like 'Strictly' it's a public vote! 

Pro or not, no guarantee to win!!!

All Fun, remember! 

Hobbsy


----------



## Poggio

Poggio likes bikes, lots of them.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Aspen's Entry for October - both taken over the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend - what beautiful weather it was! 
First photo is Aspen enjoying the sun by the lake. Second photo is Aspen posing before dashing off again to run through the leaves on our thanksgiving day hike.


----------



## Flint14

All worn out playing with his toddler =)


----------



## sniper john

There are some really amazing pictures this month and a lot of creativity too. It is going tough to choose who to vote for. Here is my contribution. 

Dash Rip Rock looking proud after the Texoma HRC Retriever Hunt Test yesterday. 










And Dash after treeing a Squirrel on a Dove hunt early this month.


----------



## Huntsmansjoy

Great photos, great forum.

I'm a new member but here are my two photos of Hunter, our new arrival.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Happy Howl'oween from the Crayola Crayons!


----------



## cottonpeonie

Sherwood & his hot water bottle... Great for sleeping or for chewing, shaking or humping! 😄


----------



## harrigab

Ruby and her two minions Boss and Blue


----------



## CrazyCash

Umm - I guess this is comfortable??


----------



## WireyV

Lookout


----------



## smurfette

With only a few hours to go .... my late entry pics


----------



## Rudy

Sir CopperTopper worked him 13 years hard He hunted to age 14

His last year time served and years had humbled him

He earned age 18

He gave far more then he got

Rest up big Man You could and can 

He was the last call

lights out

It took 3 full mercy shots to stop his heart :-\

It dented me :'(

we both wanted one more


----------



## Joe c.

Bruno almost 7 months old, having too much fun!


----------

